# Cuttlebone for Springtails



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Anyone ever tried this? Seems like tossing in a piece might add a little calcium to the diet of the springtails. I think it might be worth a shot, although I don't really know how you could determine if it really did add calcium but :? Any other ideas about adding calcium to springtail diets?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

maybe cricket gutload? I think some comes with calcium in it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I never have got around to trying to culture them on plaster, but one of the first articles I read on culturing springtails mentioned doing so...


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

> I never have got around to trying to culture them on plaster, but one of the first articles I read on culturing springtails mentioned doing so...


Not really sure what you mean by this.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

sirfugu said:


> > I never have got around to trying to culture them on plaster, but one of the first articles I read on culturing springtails mentioned doing so...
> 
> 
> Not really sure what you mean by this.


Check out page 3 of the following: http://williamson-tx.tamu.edu/IPM/Springtails.pdf for details. Most science references on culturing Collembola recommend plaster of Paris with grooves in the surface, along with some activated charcoal. I'm guessing that is due to the porosity of the plaster and helping to maintain even humidity. Maybe calcium has something to do with it.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Forgive me if I'm slow but the article doesn't say anything about adding to calcium to the diet. Is it proven that it does this or just assumed. More importantly how would it add calcium? Is there something about plaster here that I'm missing? This is all slightly odd to me.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

sirfugu said:


> Forgive me if I'm slow but the article doesn't say anything about adding to calcium to the diet. Is it proven that it does this or just assumed. More importantly how would it add calcium? Is there something about plaster here that I'm missing? This is all slightly odd to me.


Plaster of Paris usually comes as powdered calcium hydroxyapatite that, when added to water and cured in the presence of CO2, becomes calcium carbonate (a common form of calcium, and the form of calcium in cuttlebone, eggshells, bones, etc.). Other plaster compositions may use calcium sulfate, but the end result in all of these is that, yes, plaster of Paris will provide a source of calcium.

Since Collembola would live on the wetted plaster media it will either be taken up osmotically (probably on a very  limited basis) or by being mixed in with the food that develops on the substrate. 

I think that's a rough thumbnail sketch of what was trying to be said above. I was personally just responding to your question about references to raising Collembola on Plaster of Paris, and how that would work. I'm sorry if the short response was confusing, as it was not meant to add more questions than answers.

Let's also remember that vitamin D3 must be present in the amphibian eating any calcium rich food in order for it to be of any benefit. Since we do not usually supplement our frogs with UV radiation, that has to be supplied as well (hece RepCal w/ D3).

Edited to add: As to whether such a calcium substrate would add calcium to the springtail's diet and their composition to increase the calcium to phosphate levels present in them, I believe that Ed Kowalski has posted references to literature that indicate that it does. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, Ed, but I thought I remembered reading such an article from a reference you posted.


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Ah now I see. So if it all is the same source of calcium why not just use an easier (more obtainable) form of calcium carbonate present in cuttlebone rather than in plaser of paris? I guess the next question is if calcium is really needed in the diet of springtails if the frogs are getting fed flies supplemented at every feeding? I was more concerned about adding calcium to springtails for new morphs and hopefully down the road for thumbnail froglets. Thanks for the info Homer.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly the article in question doesn't indicate that diet can influence the calcium content of the springtails. In general with respect to gutloading calcium diets in arthropods, if done properly (sufficiently to affect the Ca ratio) they cause mortalitly in the arthropods fed the diets usually within about 72 hours. 

Here is the post from what I listed before with the reference. 

snip "Here is the reference and a link.. 

Fatty acid composition and change in Collembola fed differing diets: 

identification of trophic biomarkers 

P.M. Chamberlaina,b, I.D. Bulla, H.I.J. Blackb, P. Inesonc, R.P. Eversheda,* 

aOrganic Geochemistry Unit, Bristol Biogeochemistry Research Centre, School of Chemistry, University of Bristol, Cantock’s Close, Bristol BS8 1TS, UK 

bCentre for Ecology and Hydrology, Lancaster Environment Centre, Library Avenue, Bailrigg, Lancaster LA1 4AP, UK 

cDepartment of Biology, University of York, PO Box 373, York YO10 5WY, UK 

Received 5 December 2003; received in revised form 24 November 2004; accepted 27 January 2005 


http://www.chm.bris.ac.uk/~chidb/person ... aper18.pdf "endsnip 

Ed


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok. Thanks for clearing that up. I guess there is really no need then to worry about calcium in springtail diets.


----------

